# My life at the age of 15



## Maffy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been told that i have IBs when i was 15 years old. Iam a female. I was all healthy and nice before this syndrome affected me. Now that I am 16 and my GP said that i have IBS, i am beginning to expereince the typical bloating and excessive gas produced in my intestine/stomach. Even at lessons the noise is just annoying but rather it's an embarass. I really want to go back to how i was before. I have just researched more about IBS and in one of the website it mentioned about how 'Malabsorbtion in IBS' could also lead to Malnutrition. So, it's that why I am now getting darker and becoming malnutrioned, small and look like i am 12 years old. I am going to start college soon in Spetember. It's just torture! I hate how i am now...


----------



## nikki19 (Aug 24, 2009)

Maffy786 said:


> I have been told that i have IBs when i was 15 years old. Iam a female. I was all healthy and nice before this syndrome affected me. Now that I am 16 and my GP said that i have IBS, i am beginning to expereince the typical bloating and excessive gas produced in my intestine/stomach. Even at lessons the noise is just annoying but rather it's an embarass. I really want to go back to how i was before. I have just researched more about IBS and in one of the website it mentioned about how 'Malabsorbtion in IBS' could also lead to Malnutrition. So, it's that why I am now getting darker and becoming malnutrioned, small and look like i am 12 years old. I am going to start college soon in Spetember. It's just torture! I hate how i am now...


I couldnt help but want to reply to you post, you remind me of myself when i was 16, I wish i'd of found this sight when i was your age, untill i was about 18 i was tiny and pale and i hated every minute of being in classes, im 21 noe and im still skinny but i have curves to







im sure youve heard it before but it comes with age and i wouldnt worry about it to much. As for your worries about malnutrition, its verrrry unlikely that this will happen so long as you keep eating a healthy balanced diet and make sure that if theres something you cant eat replace it with an alternative. Stay positive thats the best thing you can do My friends a nutritionist so if you have any worries or questions or even questions you want to ask me feel free to ask.Nikki


----------

